# tranny swap s13 to s14?



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

hey guys, i just thought i'd get some input from you guys, so last month an old lady t-boned me in my s13, and some guy offered to sell me a pearl white s14 for 2500, but its auto. so my question is would i be able to swap my tranny from my s13 over to the s14? like i think i'd need a 5spd s14 ecu and the brake and clutch pedals from an s14 right? if this is possible, can i use my ecu brake,clutch pedal from my s13 or is it a no go?

if i can do it, ill be able to part out my s13 coupe :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

you can use a few things off the S13, but I dont think the tranny is one of them. Im not 100% on that.


----------



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

yea i was thinking that, possibly the driveshafts longer on the s14?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If I remember right, the S14 has a sensor right above the bell housing that the S13 bell housing wont clear.

I think the S14 drive shaft is longer,too


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

You would need to find a 14 driveshaft ,BUT the mission will fit. For some reason people think that s14 drivetrain stuff is worth more than s13 stuff, but in reality it is all the same,save 5 HP. The 14 mission is geared longer in 2nd gear ,but it should not affect performance that much.Pull everything(i.e slave,master, clutch and all the lines) and you should be able to slap it in once you have the driveshaft from a 14. Or you could order one from Summit. If you have the measurements,they will build it for you.


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> If I remember right, the S14 has a sensor right above the bell housing that the S13 bell housing wont clear.



Dont worry about that sensor. It can be worked around.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought he was talking about the KA, not the SR?


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I thought he was talking about the KA, not the SR?


Sorry ,my location dictates what comes to mind first. Didn't mean to pass bum scoop. It will work for the SR cars,don't know much about KA cars though.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

UchinaHinga said:


> Sorry ,my location dictates what comes to mind first. Didn't mean to pass bum scoop. It will work for the SR cars,don't know much about KA cars though.


Exact same for KA cars, except there is no sensor problem at all. The S13 transmission will bolt right into the S14. You do need to use the S14 5 speed driveshaft, but otherwise, absolutely everything is a direct swap. You can use any S14 ECU (you don't need any electronic modification at all, even if the S14 was automatic). The lower harness from any 240SX manual transmission lines up with absolutely any year KA. 
It bolts up, it lines up, it wires up, it works. The ONLY problems with swapping any 240SX transmission into any other year 240SX is swapping an automatic into a 5 speed equipped 240SX. But who would do that anyway?
Your plan will work.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

^Bout friggin time you showed up to drop your knowledge on us!


----------



## l1m0n240 (Aug 12, 2008)

*does an sr s13 tranny fit a s14 ka motor*

i have a 95 240sx 5spd dat grinds
new synchros cost like 150
some guy sells me a s13 sr tranny for 150
so i thought an sr tranny is better than mine.
its has the ka bell housing on it
????so does a s13 sr tranny w/ ka bell housing fit a s14 ka???????????/


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your bumping an old thread. Don't do this again! If you have a question, post a new thread.

The answer to your question is yes.


----------

